# Explosions at Brussels Airport and metro system - 13 dead so far



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-35869254


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 22, 2016)

The city is shut down.  Could it happen in any big city?


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2016)

More idiots to capture.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Belgium seems to be a hotbed of terrorists.  And I love Belgium, especially Brugge.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

oldman said:


> More idiots to capture.



One was a suicide bomber so that's one they don't need to capture.


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2016)

Years ago when I was still a young man, maybe 25, I went to Belgium with my uncle who was a jeweler. He went to buy diamonds and I went as his companion because my aunt (his wife) was on another trip with some friends. I had to either sit at the hotel on the days he went to the auction house or go out on the streets by myself. My uncle spoke French pretty good, but I only knew the popular words and that doesn't get one very far. However, I do remember having fun and enjoying the many pastry shops and coffee houses along the streets. It was a beautiful day and I just enjoyed exploring the area around the hotel.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

oldman said:


> Years ago when I was still a young man, maybe 25, I went to Belgium with my uncle who was a jeweler. He went to buy diamonds and I went as his companion because my aunt (his wife) was on another trip with some friends. I had to either sit at the hotel on the days he went to the auction house or go out on the streets by myself. My uncle spoke French pretty good, but I only knew the popular words and that doesn't get one very far. However, I do remember having fun and enjoying the many pastry shops and coffee houses along the streets. It was a beautiful day and I just enjoyed exploring the area around the hotel.



Do you remember what town were you in?  Was it Brussels?

I've only been at the train station in Brussels, and Charlevoix Airport.  So have only properly seen Brugge, but there are other areas I'd love to visit.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 22, 2016)

Evil and tragic!

My sister and husband have a second home in Belgium which they visit about twice a month, I am not sure if they are there at present.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 22, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> Evil and tragic!
> 
> My sister and husband have a second home in Belgium which they visit about twice a month, I am not sure if they are there at present.



Sums it up. Best Wishes To Your Family!

Death count now 31-36 depending with 100 plus injured depending on reports. Unexploded suicide/bomb vest found at airport. Two explosions about 10-15 seconds apart at airport. One bomber/bomb went off in front of an American Airlines counter and Starbucks. Apparently the bombs were in pre screen/check in areas at airport. Bomb on subway went off as train leaving station.

When they recovered an apparently large weapons stash along with the suspect last week it was pretty obvious they had more planned. The pos captured terrorist decided not to blow himself up leaving a vest at his hideout as well.

RIP. Speedy Recovery To Survivors.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2016)

When I was in Germany, I visited Belgium...mainly Brussels, and Liege...on several occasions.  That is a beautiful country, and it's a shame to see it being torn apart by this Muslim Radicalism.  I think the people of Europe are beginning to see the problems with having so many Muslims in their midst, and this Syrian Refugee situation is only going to make things worse, over the long term.  Somehow, the Western nations are going to have to come up with a process that allows, and encourages, the sensible Muslims to report on the radicals in their midst.  Otherwise, things will only continue to go downhill.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 22, 2016)

Don M. said:


> When I was in Germany, I visited Belgium...mainly Brussels, and Liege...on several occasions.  That is a beautiful country, and it's a shame to see it being torn apart by this Muslim Radicalism.  I think the people of Europe are beginning to see the problems with having so many Muslims in their midst, and this Syrian Refugee situation is only going to make things worse, over the long term.  Somehow, the Western nations are going to have to come up with a process that allows, and encourages, the sensible Muslims to report on the radicals in their midst.  Otherwise, things will only continue to go downhill.



I always felt the youth of many European countries not only had a lot of positive energy but seemed more adult as well. I don't see that coming in to Europe today. Part of this goes back to voluntarily deciding not to assimilate. If one wants to come to another country to live year round there should be no reason that entire neighborhood should be made their own. Assimilate, learn the language and customs.  I'm hearing reports that many incoming cultures are demanding a place of their own and don't want to see police or want police activity after dark(I heard it wasn't til after Paris that the police could conduct raids at night in these neighborhoods). It's one thing to be polite to visitors but another to let them run run your house.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Annie, when I was young, I remember Brussels. The food! My first taste of Belgian chocolates. The huge perishable ones that can't be exported.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Re assimilation. In many cities, in many countries, including my own, ethnic enclaves are common. Chinatown, little Italy, etc. it is only natural for people to wish to live among others with similar backgrounds. It is a mistake to profile Muslims as 

somehow different from other ethnic groups in this fashion. Heck, The IRA was assimilated, but thrived for decades, helped vociferously by those of Irish roots who dwelt across the pond.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 22, 2016)

First pictures of airport bombing suspects.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-03-22/first-picture-released-belgium-suicide-bombers

Note two suspects wearing one glove which could be used to hide a bomb switch.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

"Allahu Akkbar!" "God is great!" "God is love" Right.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 22, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> "Allahu Akkbar!" "God is great!" "God is love" Right.



Nothing loving about the Islamic/Christian god.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Although I am an agnostic, I admire many of the teachings  of Jesus. My religion is kindness, but I fully embrace his "love one another."


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> Nothing loving about the Islamic/Christian god.



Pegging all Muslims as terrorists is unfair and untrue.  There is more violence in the bible than the Koran.

Why would you say Islamic/Christian as if they are the same religion?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, when I was young, I remember Brussels. The food! My first taste of Belgian chocolates. The huge perishable ones that can't be exported.



They make the best chips/fries too!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

You are right, Annie, I had forgotten. Should I win the lottery, I am flying you and I on a pigout run, once it is safe.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> "Allahu Akkbar!" "God is great!" "God is love" Right.



I'm disappointed.  Your signature line says Judge not.  And here you are implying that all who say this are terrorists.  How many Islamic terrorists are there in the world?  How many Muslims?  1.5 billion.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> You are right, Annie, I had forgotten. Should I win the lottery, I am flying you and I on a pigout run, once it is safe.



Yea!!!  Chips with mayo and lots of chocolate!!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Yummy, Annie!


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Although I am an agnostic, I admire many of the teachings  of Jesus. My religion is kindness, but I fully embrace his "love one another."



So do I. Kindness is easily practiced without religion. People do good simply because they are good people.


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Re assimilation. In many cities, in many countries, including my own, ethnic enclaves are common. Chinatown, little Italy, etc. it is only natural for people to wish to live among others with similar backgrounds. It is a mistake to profile Muslims as
> 
> somehow different from other ethnic groups in this fashion. Heck, The IRA was assimilated, but thrived for decades, helped vociferously by those of Irish roots who dwelt across the pond.



Shalimar, excellent post, I have lived in South Africa and because of the  attitude of the Afrikaners still blaming the English...note I said the English.... for the Boer War we felt we couldn't assimilate only with other English people or English speaking South Africans.

People forget about the IRA and how they not only committed atrocities in their own land but on the mainland as well and then there was NORAID in the US that collected for the IRA and sent them money for weapons etc..................people have very short memories when it comes to terroist activities.

I have just come back from a 4 week holiday in Belgium and I wouldn't hesitate to go again because I have a son, daughter in law and two grandchildren living there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Bee said:


> Shalimar, excellent post, I have lived in South Africa and because of the  attitude of the Afrikaners still blaming the English...note I said the English.... for the Boer War we felt we couldn't assimilate only with other English people or English speaking South Africans.
> 
> People forget about the IRA and how they not only committed atrocities in their own land but on the mainland as well and then there was NORAID in the US that collected for the IRA and sent them money for weapons etc..................people have very short memories when it comes to terroist activities.




I think many, not all, Americans paid little attention to terrorist activities until it hit the US.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 22, 2016)

Terrorists come in all faiths..."Christians" who bomb abortion clinics...religion has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

As the most predatory animal on the planet, and the only one which wantonly destroys it's own species for frivolous reasons, we wrap our baser instincts in stirring slogans, and largely imaginary differences. We have met the enemy, and they are us.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

shalimar said:


> as the most predatory animal on the planet, and the only one which wantonly destroys it's own species for frivolous reasons, we wrap our baser instincts in stirring slogans, and largely imaginary differences. We have met the enemy, and they are us.



qft


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm disappointed.  Your signature line says Judge not.  And here you are implying that all who say this are terrorists.  How many Islamic terrorists are there in the world?  How many Muslims?  1.5 billion.



Sorry your disappointed. This is not an attack on Muslims. The few contacts I have had with them have all been positive. Neither is it an attack on Christians. Just about everyone important to me in life is one. Wonderful people! I was a Christian once myself. My churches youngest Senior Deacon. I well know what a loving community it can be. I have come to despise _all _religions that I have any knowledge of. I think they are divisive, abusive, exploitative and promoters of ignorance. Even the wisdom of Buddha had to be decorated by his followers with the addition of miracles and fairy stories. I tried to restrain my initial comment to a few words which I thought would sum up my opinion in the least offensive way I can manage at the moment after watching the news. I'm sorry, but I did not see any evidence of God's greatness and love in the Brussels train station.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Terrorists come in all faiths..."Christians" who bomb abortion clinics...religion has nothing to do with it.



Religion has everything to do with it.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> As the most predatory animal on the planet, and the only one which wantonly destroys it's own species for frivolous reasons, we wrap our baser instincts in stirring slogans, and largely imaginary differences. We have met the enemy, and they are us.



Pogo!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Underock. Who is pogo?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Sorry your disappointed. This is not an attack on Muslims. The few contacts I have had with them have all been positive. Neither is it an attack on Christians. Just about everyone important to me in life is one. Wonderful people! I was a Christian once myself. My churches youngest Senior Deacon. I well know what a loving community it can be. I have come to despise _all _religions that I have any knowledge of. I think they are divisive, abusive, exploitative and promoters of ignorance. Even the wisdom of Buddha had to be decorated by his followers with the addition of miracles and fairy stories. I tried to restrain my initial comment to a few words which I thought would sum up my opinion in the least offensive way I can manage at the moment after watching the news. I'm sorry, but I did not see any evidence of God's greatness and love in the Brussels train station.



No, God was not in Brussels, but all Muslims were not there.  These were not typical Muslims.  They use their religion as an excuse.  

I wasn't arguing about christians. I am not christian.  And the way the world is going I wonder if there really is any kind of god/ess.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 22, 2016)

What comes to mind with some folks...I remember being in small town PA and going to see "The Kingdom". One theme of that movie was how senseless hate is. It was one of those stories that just leaves you drained afterwards. There was a guy who got out to the lot and announced to no one in particular " Yup that's why we should just nuke 'em all and let G-d sort them out!!!". He should have just gone to see "Dumb and Dumber" for as much as he grasped the point.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2016)

I was stationed in Florrens, Belgium for several months.
We used to watch the ladies, in their front windows, making lace. (tatting).
Had my first taste of Dijon mustard there.  Lovely country.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I think many, not all, Americans paid little attention to terrorist activities until it hit the US.



Yes, most of the sheeple in the US don't pay attention to terrorism or current events in general. But I knew Americans who were hardcore supporters of the IRA and looked at the Brits as an occupying Army. They probably sent money. An those who follow international or even national news are frequently considered zealots just because they took/take the time to follow the topic in the news.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Underock. Who is pogo?



Pogo was a cartoon strip back a few decades. Pogo lived in the Okifinokie (sp) swamp. He originated ( I belieive)  "We have met the enemy and they are us".


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Cool, Underock. Now I know where it came from.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> No, God was not in Brussels, but all Muslims were not there.  These were not typical Muslims.  They use their religion as an excuse.
> 
> I wasn't arguing about christians. I am not christian.  And the way the world is going I wonder if there really is any kind of god/ess.



I feel quite certain that there is not. I reiterate. I have no agenda against Muslims. Not in favor of any banning of immigration.
I see them as victims of their religion, as I do the entire human race with respect to all religions. I am a one worlder, Annie. I look forward and am hopeful that the day is coming when there will be no more "Them" and "Us". Just "Us".


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2016)

Wasn't Pogo a possum ?  But a CUTE one!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)

Such a shame to see another terrorist attack like this, may the innocent victims rest in peace.  Lots of these attacks around the world, and many more to come unfortunately.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/17/world/mapping-isis-attacks-around-the-world/index.html


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 22, 2016)

Sadly it's going to become more commonplace than we want to imagine. I remember a friend who used to go back to Israel every summer. This was long before 9/11. There was a big attack one Spring and somebody asked her if she'd be afraid to go. She said things are different there. Acts of terror are much more commonplace than certainly the US is used to. 

She said you can't live in fear. Just simple things like being watchful around bus stops and markets...they were doing " If you see something, say something" fifty years ago. Every night you call around and make sure everybody got home okay. That's the new normal globally now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Yes, most of the sheeple in the US don't pay attention to terrorism or current events in general. But I knew Americans who were hardcore supporters of the IRA and looked at the Brits as an occupying Army. They probably sent money. An those who follow international or even national news are frequently considered zealots just because they took/take the time to follow the topic in the news.



I'll admit when I lived in the US I heard about the IRA on the news but never really knew what it was all about and wasn't really interested, then.  

When I moved to the UK I was at a major train station (London Liverpool Street station) I asked my husband why there were no rubbish bins.  He said they were all removed as the IRA used to put bombs in them.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Wasn't Pogo a possum ?  But a CUTE one!



Yes, Falcon. Thanks for that. I was going to mention it but wasn't sure.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Underock. Who is pogo?



Pogo was a cartoon character many years ago.  My mother loved Pogo.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Butterfly.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Do you remember what town were you in?  Was it Brussels?
> 
> I've only been at the train station in Brussels, and Charlevoix Airport.  So have only properly seen Brugge, but there are other areas I'd love to visit.



We flew into Brussels and then took a private car to Antwerp and back again. At the time being so young, I really wasn't in to a lot of the things I am now. My main thing was food and people. I remember when my uncle went to the auction or bidding house in Antwerp to buy stones, I was not able to get in. I went along down to the bidding house and saw a lot of men carrying AK-40's, UZI's and M-16's. It was well guarded and protected. I roamed the streets until he was finished doing business. I liked the pastry shops and cafes. I did a lot of people watching and just walking in and out of the shops and stores.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> We flew into Brussels and then took a private car to Antwerp and back again. At the time being so young, I really wasn't in to a lot of the things I am now. My main thing was food and people. I remember when my uncle went to the auction or bidding house in Antwerp to buy stones, I was not able to get in. I went along down to the bidding house and saw a lot of men carrying AK-40's, UZI's and M-16's. It was well guarded and protected. I roamed the streets until he was finished doing business. I liked the pastry shops and cafes. I did a lot of people watching and just walking in and out of the shops and stores.



Wow. Must have been an expensive purchase.

The waffles are tasty as well especially when topped with ice cream. 

My brother's family who are very well traveled had missed out Belgium. So when he gave a speech in the Netherlands a couple of summers ago he brought his wife and daughter. They asked about meeting up somewhere so I suggested Brugge. They loved it! So charming! And they are not easily impressed.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

AS---I was going to school at Kent State University at the time and lived with my uncle. I helped out at one of his stores as much as I could doing odd jobs like cleaning the floors, bathrooms and shining the glass in the cases, all on weekends and in the evenings. The managers would already have the jewelry removed and in the safe, so I didn't have to worry about someone breaking in and robbing me after hours while I was there cleaning. His wife (my aunt) had already scheduled to go on a bus trip with one of her social clubs, so my uncle invited me to go along to Belgium on his dime, except for anything that I wanted to buy as a personal item. He really did not like to travel alone. My aunt died unexpectedly many years later at the age of 65. He had invited me to go along to Russia with him a few years after she died, but my work schedule wouldn't allow it. We were on strike at United and they had laid off several pilots and cut routes before the strike. It was the worse strike at United that I was involved in.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 23, 2016)

*Update Bombers included two brothers*

Some updates. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/br...suicide-bombers-were-brothers-sources-n543956

Two of the Brussels bombers were brothers. 

Suitcase bombs were used. 

One of the missing suspects was wanted since the Paris suspect was captured.

ISIS has claimed responsibility


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Note two suspects wearing one glove which could be used to hide a bomb switch.



TSA breakdown.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Belgium seems to be a hotbed of terrorists.  And I love Belgium, especially Brugge.



Bruges? (In Bruges, love that movie)

I've been to Brussels. Is there a Brugge?


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> AS---I was going to school at Kent State University at the time and lived with my uncle. I helped out at one of his stores as much as I could doing odd jobs like cleaning the floors, bathrooms and shining the glass in the cases, all on weekends and in the evenings. The managers would already have the jewelry removed and in the safe, so I didn't have to worry about someone breaking in and robbing me after hours while I was there cleaning. His wife (my aunt) had already scheduled to go on a bus trip with one of her social clubs, so my uncle invited me to go along to Belgium on his dime, except for anything that I wanted to buy as a personal item. He really did not like to travel alone. My aunt died unexpectedly many years later at the age of 65. He had invited me to go along to Russia with him a few years after she died, but my work schedule wouldn't allow it. We were on strike at United and they had laid off several pilots and cut routes before the strike. It was the worse strike at United that I was involved in.



Lucky to have him for an uncle. I've traveled a lot in recent years. Wish I'd done it a lot sooner.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm kind of confused by one of the headlines saying they're looking for a guy pushing a baggage trolley alongside two suicide bombers. If you were walking with suicide bombers wouldn't they be looking for pieces?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Bruges? (In Bruges, love that movie)
> 
> I've been to Brussels. Is there a Brugge?



Same one. I've seen it spelled many ways.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 24, 2016)

Two possible suspects on the loose for the Brussels bombings.

http://www.kktv.com/home/headlines/...t-Possible-In-Brussels-Attacks-373361881.html

Captured Paris terror suspect can't wait to get out of Belgium now willing to go back to France for trial there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2016)

Six arrested in Brussels.  https://gma.yahoo.com/2nd-suspect-n...-bombing-100726023--abc-news-topstories.html#

[h=1]6 Arrested in Brussels Police Operation After French Raids Foil Planned Terror Attack[/h]


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Six arrested in Brussels.  https://gma.yahoo.com/2nd-suspect-n...-bombing-100726023--abc-news-topstories.html#
> 
> *6 Arrested in Brussels Police Operation After French Raids Foil Planned Terror Attack*



Simultaneous attacks tell you they had help and there probably more. I'm wondering since a lot of these raids and arrests came fairly quick that if many of these suspects were already under investigation and they let them stay free to see where it would lead. Maybe it would've been better to arrest them earlier on which could've helped to break up their plot including any confiscations of supplies. Sometimes too much effort is put in to a big high profile arrest and prosecution. They would've done sometime for smaller charge but at least they would've clearly identifiable as a potential terrorist and again disrupted what ever they were working on.


----------

